# Calcul du salaire CP



## Nutella67 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si le sujet a déjà été évoqué, est-ce qu'on peut toujours ajouter sur la feuille de salaire 10 % du salaire net pour les congés payés? Sinon, comment ça se passe? Merci pour les réponses


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Ça toujours était illégal 
C'est proscrit depuis le 1er janvier 2022 
Lisez la convention collective


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Le paiement intervient seulement après acquisition 
Soit à la fin de chaque période de référence fixée au 31 mai de chaque année 
Il y a 3 possibilités de se les faire payer 
1) En 1 seule fois avec le salaire de juin 
2) Au fur et à mesure de la prise 
3)Au moment de la prise du congés principal


----------



## Nutella67 (1 Août 2022)

assmatzam, merci, cela veut dire que si je prends les congés en même temps que les PE, je peux me faire payer les congés avec le salaire de juin? Pouvez-vous me mettre ici la formule pour faire ce calcul, pour une année complète et une année incomplète s'il vous plaît? Sinon, dans quel cas les CP sont-ils payables avec le salaire de juin?


----------



## Nutella67 (1 Août 2022)

ici la méthode du 10e est toujours mentionnée pour les années incomplètes


----------



## Pioupiou (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Non ce n'est pas ce qui est marqué. 
Vous confondez avec la comparaison qui est obligatoire de 10% des salaires versés sur la période de référence ce qui n'a rien avoir avec 10% tous les mois.


----------



## Nutella67 (1 Août 2022)

*je ne comprends pas, j'aimerais des explications s'il vous plaît*


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

On ne se fait payer des cp en p'us de son salaire que si le contrat est en année incomplète 

Car en année incomplète la mensualisation ne représente que les heures travaillées 
Les CP acquis chaque mois doivent être payés en plus chaque année 

La période de référence des cp va du 1er juin de l'année précédente au 31 mai de l'année en cours 

Exemple 
Contrat 46 semaines 
L'am prend 5 semaines et le parent 1 semaine supplémentaire 

Le contrat commence le lundi 3 janvier 2022 
Le salaire de l'am est de 
45 heures x 46 semaines x 4,00€ brut / 12 = 690€ brut 

Entre le 1er janvier et le 31 mai elle a travaillé 21,5 semaines 
Elle a 1 enfant de moins de 15 ans 

Maintien de salaire 
21,5 sem / 4 * 2,5 = 13,43 = 14 jours ouvrables acquis 
Plus ces 2 jours sup par enfant = 16 jours ouvrables acquis 

16 jours / 6 * 45 heures * 4,00€ = 480€ brut 

Règle du 10ème soit 10% des salaires bruts perçus 

Janvier 640€
Février 640€
Mars 640€
Avril 640€
Mai 640€
Total perçu 
3200 € = 320€ brut 

La règle du maintien de salaire est plus avantageux 
Les parents doivent donc la somme de 480€ brut à l'am au titre des cp acquis au 31 mai 2022 

L'am souhaite que le paiement soit réalisé en juin
Les parents verseront à l'am en juin 1120€ brut (640€ + 480€)


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

On ne se fait payer des cp en p'us de son salaire que si le contrat est en année incomplète

Car en année incomplète la mensualisation ne représente que les heures travaillées
Les CP acquis chaque mois doivent être payés en plus chaque année

La période de référence des cp va du 1er juin de l'année précédente au 31 mai de l'année en cours

Exemple
Contrat 46 semaines
L'am prend 5 semaines et le parent 1 semaine supplémentaire

Le contrat commence le lundi 3 janvier 2022
Le salaire de l'am est de 690€ chaque mois 
45 heures x 46 semaines x 4,00€ brut / 12 = 690€ brut

Entre le 1er janvier et le 31 mai elle a travaillé 21,5 semaines
Elle a 1 enfant de moins de 15 ans

*Règle du Maintien de salaire*

21,5 sem / 4 * 2,5 = 13,43 = 14 jours ouvrables acquis
Plus ces 2 jours sup par enfant = 16 jours ouvrables acquis

16 jours / 6 * 45 heures * 4,00€ = 480€ brut

*Règle du 10ème soit 10% des salaires bruts perçus*

Janvier 690€
Février 690€
Mars 690€
Avril 690€
Mai 690€
Total perçu
3450 € = 345€ brut

La règle du maintien de salaire est la plus avantageuse pour l'am 
Les parents doivent donc la somme de 480€ brut à l'am au titre des cp acquis au 31 mai 2022

L'am souhaite que le paiement soit réalisé en 1 seule fois avec le salaire de juin
Les parents verseront à l'am en juin 1120€ brut soit (640€ + 480€)

L'am souhaite le paiement au moment de la prise du congés principal 
L'am prend ses vacances en août 
Les parents verseront 
En juin 690
En juillet 690
En août 1120€  (640€ + 480€) 

As tu compris ????


----------



## Jess (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Pour ma part j’ai bien compris les formule mais ma question est la suivante 
Faut-il se faire payer les CP en brut ou net pour l’année incomplète ?


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Les cp se calculent en brut et se font régler en net car ils sont soumis à prélèvement 

Brut x 0,7812 = net


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Tous les calculs doivent obligatoirement être réalisés sur le brut 
Pourquoi ??? 

Parce que les charges salariales peuvent varier à la hausse comme à la baisse et faire varier le net

Par exemple 
Entre janvier et août il y a eut des baisses de cotisations salariales 

Un brut de 500€ en mai était égal à 390,20€ net

Le même brut au 1er août est égal à 390,60€ net

Car la cotisation sur la prévoyance à baisser de 1,12% à 1,04 %


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Aussi parce que les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires ne sont pas soumises à cotisation à hauteur de 11,31%

Exemple 

Au 1er mai 
Heure normale 
5,00€ brut x 0,7804 = 3,902€ net 

Heure complémentaire 
5,00€ brut x 0,8932 = 4,466€ net 

Heure supplémentaire 
6,25€ brut x 0,8932 = 5,5825€ net 

Au 1er août 
Heure normale 
5,00€ brut x 0,7812 = 3,906€ net 

Heure complémentaire 
5,00€ brut x 0,8943 = 4,4715€ net 

Heure supplémentaire 
6,25€ brut x 0,8943 = 5,5894€ net


----------

